# 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar: Photos Needed!



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the 2011 calender and appreciate that you included one of my photo's. It's a shame that 2011 photos won't have a chance to appear in your calender until 2013. Do you have enough unused photo's from years past to do the calender without repeating images?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

doto said:


> I love the 2011 calender and appreciate that you included one of my photo's. It's a shame that 2011 photos won't have a chance to appear in your calender until 2013. Do you have enough unused photo's from years past to do the calender without repeating images?


Thanks Doto! The main reason is to get the calendar out earlier. In the past I've waited until after Halloween to accept photos but then by the time I get them all in, do the work to put the calendar together and get it printed we're into the first week of January. By that time most people already have their calendar for the new year. This way I can get all the photos in before the end of July and have the calendar finished and off to the printer for October. 

So, I would like it for people to send in new shots as most of the images I received I've already used. This way too people are free to submit photos from not just the past year but from any time in the past. Had a great set-up in 2005 with the fog hanging just right? Cool, send it in! 

Going forward, it's true we'll always be a year behind but the advantage is that the calendars will get out in time for people to enjoy them. Maybe you could even give them to friends and family as Xmas gifts or as thank-yous to your scare actors?

Looking forward to seeing your pics. Thanks again!


----------

